# Saltmarsh 1444 - Destin / Seaside FL Area ?



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everybody, I'm taking a short Thanksgiving family trip to Seaside FL and was hoping to possibly find someone in the surrounding area with a Saltmarsh 1444 I could check out in person - no wet test necessary , just want to take a look to get a better idea of size and finish - I would greatly appreciate it, 12 pk of beer of your choice is on me ! Thanks ! - Andre


----------

